# Good Dining Place in HK



## cici (Nov 29, 2007)

Any recommendations?


----------



## kathy_ahm (Feb 21, 2008)

depends on what you want. Do u like to have good atmosphere as well as quality of food?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kathy_ahm said:


> depends on what you want. Do u like to have good atmosphere as well as quality of food?


I went to the Jumbo Restaurant once which is the usual touristy thing to do. Its a boat Restaurant and you have to go out to it in a small boat


----------



## dragon88 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here is a list of some great restaurants in HK:
Cafe Deco - The Peak
Peak Cafe - The Peak
Cafe too - Shangri la Hotel (best buffet in the world!)
Red - IFC Mall
Isola - IFC Mall
Gunga Din's Club (Amazing Indian Cuisine) - Top of Lang Kwai Fong area
Thai Basil - Pacific Place
Korean BBQ restaurants can be really fun to go to - theres plenty of them in town popular with the locals, try a couple and see which one you like, loads in Causeway Bay
If you want some more local style chinese food and a little trip, the restaurants on Lamma Island are very popular with expats and locals
Theres a really popular restaurant in Shek O that has chinese and Thai food that is always great. You cant miss it because it will be the most popular one filled with all the expats!
So there are a few, all very reasonably priced - Cafe Too will be more pricey but soo worth it! Hope that helps.


----------



## danny (Mar 28, 2008)

There are so many great places you can go. Just depends on ur interest.


----------



## noodleweb (Apr 15, 2008)

Try Pawn in Wanchai luxury pub food
Ingredients in Wanchai star street cool rooftop
and for the ultimate pierre on top of mandarin dining experience
depending on what your looking for cheers


----------



## noodleweb (Apr 15, 2008)

Couldnt recommend red to eat, drinks yes but food generally awful
Pawn is interesting id call it luxury uk pub grub cool place
when its finished


----------

